# Tandem Triathlon Bishop's Castle 2020



## roubaixtuesday (9 Jan 2020)

Entries now open for the 35th running of this most excellent event on 4th July.

Very sociable an opportunity for hard competition if you want it - a wide range of entrants from aero suited superhumans to old gits with a dog in a basket.

1k swim (solo), 35k cycle (tandem), 10krun (solo); one of you runs and the other swims.

Highly recommended and Mrs Tuesday and myself can be spotted in the gallery. No clues.

https://www.tandemtriathlon.org.uk/


----------

